# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Are we allowed to sell hair stuff on here?

## goldbondmafia

Im assuming it may be against the rules but once a year I buy Nizoral 2% at Costco and its comes with two bottles. Its cheaper to buy 2 at Costco then 1 at a pharmacy store elsewhere but I never get to the second one ever since it expires about a year after I buy it...

Anyone want niz 2% unopened for $10 + shipping?

----------


## Abdullah

I am not sure. As far i know advertising is not allowed in this forum. You may get banned. So i suggest you do not try to sell your product in this forum.

----------


## rothandy

Yes I agree with that this forum will not allow advertising so sell your stuff somewhere else.

----------

